# Printing in lightroom CC



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 23, 2017)

Just got a canon prixma 100 pro. Can anyone recommend the best type of paper for printing on this printer from lightroom. Currently using semi gloss and glossy 2 paper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clee01l (Jan 24, 2017)

I use RedRiverPapers.  That also have Color profiles for their paper in for your printer.

My favorites are 66lb. Polar Pearl Metallic, 66lb. Arctic Polar Satin and 60lb. Polar Matte


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks I've been meaning to check out red river.  Is there a particular spot online that you would recommend ordering from them ?  Thank you so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 24, 2017)

I just ordered a sample pack from them thx for the reminder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 24, 2017)

Can you point me in a direction on how to get the best results printing on red river mettalic using lightroom(settings) ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

